# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  SE Asia 4 weeks Decemeber 2010

## TravelMate

Hi, My name is Anas . Im wanting to travel around SE Asia end November for about 4 weeks. Maybe starting in Phuket , heading up to Chiang mai then into Loas,Cambodia and Vietnam.
If you have similar plans around the same time let me know. Would be awesome to have a travel buddy.

----------

